# New Bathtub Faucet Wont Seal Tightly



## ILOVECAKE (Sep 18, 2011)

:wallbash: I hate plumbing projects!!!! 

I'm trying to install the new faucet because the pull handle on the old one broke. I followed the directions and even watched some videos on Youtube to ensure im doing it right. They make it look so freaking easy. The home Depot one is the best (with the girl doing the replacement) I hate em all... Anywayz, When I push on the new faucet with the built in white diverter thing all the way onto the pipe, I still have about 1/4 space between the faucet and wall. I don't even care that I have a gap there. It's when I turn the water on, it drips from the back of the faucet and pulling the knob is horrendous because it sends the water straight into the freaking wall. 

How can I get a tight seal with this thing???. I want to take a shower and have my tub working the way it used to.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Helping you would be easier if you mentioned what kind of 'Faucet" you have.

Have you opened the wall and installed a new mixer valve?

Did you install a new cartridge?

Just a new handle?

Post a picture if you can---at least give us a brand.---Mike---


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Sep 18, 2011)

ILOVECAKE said:


> :wallbash: I hate plumbing projects!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to install the new faucet because the pull handle on the old one broke. I followed the directions and even watched some videos on Youtube to ensure im doing it right. They make it look so freaking easy. The home Depot one is the best (with the girl doing the replacement) I hate em all... Anywayz, When I push on the new faucet with the built in white diverter thing all the way onto the pipe, I still have about 1/4 space between the faucet and wall. I don't even care that I have a gap there. It's when I turn the water on, it drips from the back of the faucet and pulling the knob is horrendous because it sends the water straight into the freaking wall.
> 
> How can I get a tight seal with this thing???. I want to take a shower and have my tub working the way it used to.


Hire a plumber and your worries are over !


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I think the OP is describing the tub spout not a faucet.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Hire a plumber and your worries are over !


New guy---this is a do it your self site---Make that suggestion again and you will be banned----Moderator---


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

The home depot/diy tub spouts have a horrible plastic weird/stupid thingy inside of them with an o-ring. You probably did not put enough grease on the pipe and o-ring and have caused it to pinch or tear. It has happened to me before and I hate them. The other reason could be a big ding in the pipe right where the o-ring is seating.

If for some reason it's a standard pipe thread connection (IPS) then you're not using enough teflon tape or not tight enough yet, but i'm still going with the o-ring option. 

The 1/4" does matter, you're going to get water inside the wall when showering.


----------



## ILOVECAKE (Sep 18, 2011)

Thankyou for the posts everyone. Mixer Valve.??? I don't need to take my wall apart to do this job lol. You are confused. 

Here is a picture of the piece I am replacing. It's this kind - http://allplumbingrepair.com/blog/plumbing/bathtub-faucet-repair-how-to-repair-a-bathtub-faucet/ The inside has a white plastic piece that the copper pipe sticking out of the wall goes into. It's just supposed to fit on the pipe and not leak once it's fully pushed flush to the wall. Not the case though. It leaks

& Thank you Oh Mike. I stopped hiring people when contractors would come and give me retarded quotes for a job OR do it half fast OR suggest work that I didn't need. Every single one! Yes, I'm a woman and that's the reason they think they can pull a fast one over on me. It wont happen so now, I just do everything myself and I bet I do it better than most of you men out there. I'm serious too, I'm good and even surprise myself sometimes.
What does "OP" mean?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are doing every thing right--the tub spout you bought is junk.

I have not found a usable replacement spout in a big box store--all junk.

Go to a plumbing supply house and get a Moen spout--less than $30--it will slip right on --Mike---

OP=Original Poster


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Sep 18, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> New guy---this is a do it your self site---Make that suggestion again and you will be banned----Moderator---


I'm really sorry for that comment. I didn't mean to step on toes. 
It wont happen again.


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

If you have a 1/4" gap, that means the copper pipe sticking out of the wall is 1/4" too long. Did you tighten the allen screw real good when you first installed it? I wouldn't nessisarrily say the new tub spout is a piece of junk, either. I didn't see a brand name on that link, mind you I didn't look that close.


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

ILOVECAKE said:


> Thankyou for the posts everyone. Mixer Valve.??? I don't need to take my wall apart to do this job lol. You are confused.
> 
> Here is a picture of the piece I am replacing. It's this kind - http://allplumbingrepair.com/blog/plumbing/bathtub-faucet-repair-how-to-repair-a-bathtub-faucet/ The inside has a white plastic piece that the copper pipe sticking out of the wall goes into. It's just supposed to fit on the pipe and not leak once it's fully pushed flush to the wall. Not the case though. It leaks
> 
> ...


Don't be a hater. We (contractors and men in general) aren't all out to rip you off or take advantage of you. Lots of us come to this site and give free advice, even. Nice, eh? Save the "I bet I'm better that most of you men..." stuff for another site.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

oh'mike said:


> You are doing every thing right--the tub spout you bought is junk.
> 
> I have not found a usable replacement spout in a big box store--all junk.
> 
> ...


Actually the spout she has is fine, if you take out that plastic junk you'll find an FIP fitting in there somewhere. :thumbup: That's what I do now. Throw the plastic in the trash and solder a male adapter on the copper. My money is still on a torn o-ring, though.


----------



## ILOVECAKE (Sep 18, 2011)

yes, this spout is a piece of junk, but isn't everything these days? lolI bet it's made in china:thumbdown:/... damn it, it doesn't say. all it says on it is "AL & SA" on the underside. If you ask me (& I really dont know that much), but in my opinion everything should use PEX pipes. It's all plastic piping and no need to replace anything because of corrosion, from mineral build up or whatever causes the copper to wear down. I also like the idea of not needing fire and goop :rockon: Less mess and less stress


----------



## ILOVECAKE (Sep 18, 2011)

plumber666 said:


> Don't be a hater. We (contractors and men in general) aren't all out to rip you off or take advantage of you. Lots of us come to this site and give free advice, even. Nice, eh? Save the "I bet I'm better that most of you men..." stuff for another site.


No, Not ALL of you lol. I like that. Just about 75% of you. I'm not hating, I'm just saying the truth from my own experience. No need to get defensive.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

ILOVECAKE said:


> yes, this spout is a piece of junk, but isn't everything these days? lolI bet it's made in china:thumbdown:/... damn it, it doesn't say. all it says on it is "AL & SA" on the underside. If you ask me (& I really dont know that much), but in my opinion everything should use PEX pipes. It's all plastic piping and no need to replace anything because of corrosion, from mineral build up or whatever causes the copper to wear down. I also like the idea of not needing fire and goop :rockon: Less mess and less stress


Pex has it's good points. Has it's downfalls as well, just like everything else.

So did ya fix the spout yet?


----------



## ILOVECAKE (Sep 18, 2011)

It's fine if i don't pull the handle to use the shower. So the answer would be............ NO 
Basically, FML right now!


----------

